# Saber circuito integrado aspiradora ufesa



## Leioa (Feb 28, 2013)

Buenas:
Tengo una aspiradora Ufesa mod. AC4818 la cual tiene la placa del circuito de mando mal (no tiene salida)
Esa placa está compuesta por unas R, unos Diodos, un Triac, y un circuito integrado de 8 patillas, que no consigo averiguar cual es.
La referencia que pone es:
5016-SP  y debajo 08BAN5002
(los 5 podrian ser S, y los 8 pueden ser B. No consigo verlo claramente)

No encuentro informacion en la web. Alguien sabe que es este integrado, y si puedo conseguir repuesto o la forma de hacer algo similar???

Gracias.


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 28, 2013)

ufesa es una compania del grupo bsh, (bosch, siemens), no creo que el dato del integrado sea comercial, sino mas bien de alguna empresa.
cual es la falla, aparte que no funciona. que hace el mando o el integrado
cambia  la potencia o solo enciende apaga??
sube una foto/s de la tarjeta


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 1, 2013)

lo mas probable es que trate de algún microntrolador de 8 pines


----------



## Leioa (Mar 11, 2013)

Si, en efecto. Tiene un chip con 8 pines.
Imagino que controlará la velocidad de la aspiradora.
Voy a tomarle unas fotos y subirlas.
Gracias
Otra cosa:
Estos aspiradores, Ufesa 4818 o similar, en bornes del motor que tensión debo tener?
No estoy seguro de si funciona a 220 alterna (el motor, no la aspiradora) o si tiene alguna trasnformacion.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2013)

Los motores universales funcionan indistintamente con alterna , continua o continua pulsante.

Probá el motor unos instantes con un díodo 1N5408 en serie y prestale atención al ruido , si es similar al anterior , o mas bajo o mas alto

Ésto es para ver si es de 110 o de 220 V 

Saludos !


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 11, 2013)

pregunto, con un regulador con triac, dimmer, no se le haria mas facil

algo mas o menos asi.....

Ver el archivo adjunto 21767


----------

